# How does a K04 compare with the Garrett GT25?



## DwightLooi (May 16, 2000)

The word is that Garrett has the most advanced wheel designs, thrust bearings and cartridges. How does a Borg-Warner KKK K03 or K04 compare with the Allied Signal Garrett GT25?
All inputs appreciated.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: How does a K04 compare with the Garrett GT25? (DwightLooi)*

bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: How does a K04 compare with the Garrett GT25? (DwightLooi)*

heh... I'm trying to get information on their line of turbos... I called one place(garrett distributor) out of state, they said... I won't get the sale, let your local distributor do the leg work for the money they'll get. I called him ... he said "uhm, I don't know... we only deal with much bigger trucks and tractors... if you had a truck I could get ya chips, exhausts, upgrade turbos... try taking to this guy..." that person ended up just being a sales account rep for that distributorship, so I tried the customer support for HoneyWell (who owns garrett) but haven't heard from them yet. Garrett deals much more with turbo's built for diesel engines, they don't seem to be in the import performance sector... and so far haven't seemed very interested to be so... I'll let you know when I get more information.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: How does a K04 compare with the Garrett GT25? (ExtremeVR6)*

why don't you just call up APR and ask them. They have experience with both the K04 (TT,RS4), and GT25?
They could give you a subjective analysis of both turbo's, and for their applications.. APR are nice folks to talk to.


----------



## Speed-Freak (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: How does a K04 compare with the Garrett GT25? (mrkrad)*

Just so happens that I just posted this -
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=442548
Also, I saw on AudiWorld that the TT225 K04 flow about 180 cfm.
SF


----------

